# Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?



## Boffboff (25. August 2011)

*Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Moin an alle Forum-User ! 
Ich stell meine Frage, grade an die, die ungefähr so lange wie ich das Zocken als Hobby haben ( zocke seitdem ich ca 5 Jahre alt war, sprich seit 15 Jahren). Haben sich die Spiele so krass verändert oder einfach meine eigene Begeisterung für Videospiele  
Ich hab im Alter von ca. 12-17 richtig viele Games gezockt, teilweise das gleiche Game 3-5x durchgespielt und gefühlte 1000 Stunden in Multiplayermatches verbracht, selbst an damaligen Konsolen im Offline Modus. 

Heutzutage fesseln mich die Game absolut garnicht mehr. Ich spiel die meisten so 3-4 Stunden, was eigentlich reichen müsste um einen Einblick ins Game zu haben, an die Geschichte Anschluss zu finden und sich einfach mit dem Game anfreunden zu können. Ich spreche von Spielen wie Just Cause 2, Crysis, Fallout 3, Two Worlds 2 etc. Nach den besagten 3-4 Stunden sind die Games von meinem Rechner gefolgen. Ich wurde einfach nur gelangweilt.
Relativ wenige von den aktuellen Games konnten mich fesseln. In den letzten 3-4 Jahren waren das grade mal Limbo, Red Dead Redemption, Minecraft, DNF, League of Legends und WoW.

Zur Zeit spiele ich wieder Dark Messiah of Might & Magic und es macht mir mehr Spass als das aktuelle Assasins Creed oder ähnliche Spiele.
Ich muss leider sagen, dass kein Spiel so viel Begeisterung etc ausgelöst hat wie Zelda Ocarina of Time. Selbst jetzt noch ziehe ich dieses Game allen anderen vor.

Was meint ihr, habt ihr die gleiche Meinung ? Habt ihr euch verändert oder haben sich die Games verändert ?


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

geht mir ähnlich, bin zwar erst 17 jahre alt, aber irgendwie sind die alten spiele besser 

kennt einer stronghold crusader oder schlacht um mittelerde? die machen mir mehr spaß als aktuelle strategiespiele wie RUSE u.ä.

EDIT: bei Rennspielen ähnlich, need for speed most wanted und underground2 bleiben ungeschlagen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Das sehe ich nicht anders, die alten Spiele machen immer noch am meisten Spaß.


----------



## Chakka_cor (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Hi,

ich glaub so eine Phase macht jeder irgendwann mal durch. 

Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile 34 und zock seit 4 Jahren wieder regelmäßig, so ab Anfang meiner 20er hat mich das gar nicht mehr interessiert aber dafür jetzt wieder 

Ab und an kommen dann wieder mal die Klassiker (DSA, Dune, oder die alten C&C) auf dem Rechner aber meistens sind zur Zeit die etwas aktuelleren Games wie Bad Comp2, L4D2, Battlestar Galactica online, usw. Die neusten Games kauf ich mir aber nicht mehr gleich am Anfang weil mir 50 Euro für ein Game zuviel sind, dafür das ich nur alle paar Tage mal ein paar Stunden zocke.


----------



## Boffboff (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Die neusten Games kauf ich mir aber nicht mehr gleich am Anfang weil mir 50 Euro für ein Game zuviel sind, dafür das ich nur alle paar Tage mal ein paar Stunden zocke.



Damals war der Preis (durchschnittlich 99-129 DM) in Ordnung, da man einfach mehr Zeit in die Spiele investiert hat.

Also mich interessiert das zocken immernoch, da man einfach für ein paar Stunden abschalten kann wenn man Abends nach Hause kommt  Ich bin zz einfach bei Online Games wie League of Legends hängengeblieben, da mich, wie gesagt die meisten Games einfach nicht überzeugen und man außerdem mit Freunden zusammen im Skype sitzen kann und zusammen eine Runde spielt.
Als Abwechslung möchte man dann schon irgendwann mal ein Spiel mit ner guten Story spielen.

Egal welche Phase ich hatte, ob jedes Wochenende 24/7 auf Achse sein, feiern bis zum "geht nich mehr" etc oder gemütliche Abende mit Freunden/Freundin, das Interesse am zocken hab ich nie verloren und werde ich sicher auch nicht


----------



## Hänschen (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ich habe den Eindruck die Viedeospiele Industrie ist eine gigantischer Jugend-Melk-Apparat, mit dem einzigen Ziel den Kiddies das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und das regelmäßig und in immer kürzeren Interwallen.

Wenn die Spieleindustrie wirklich so wäre, wundert es mich gar nicht dass Interessen (kritischerer) älterer Spieler nicht abgedeckt werden, da diese Spieler nicht so einfach die Kohle rausrücken und das mehrmals im Monat.


----------



## Boffboff (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck die Viedeospiele Industrie ist eine gigantischer Jugend-Melk-Apparat, mit dem einzigen Ziel den Kiddies das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und das regelmäßig und in immer kürzeren Interwallen.



Mit den immer kürzeren Intervallen spielst du sicher auf CoD/NFS etc an 

Mein Vater sagte vor ca. 4 Jahren, als er Resi 2 auf der GC spielte, dass das Spiel eine super Atmosphere hat obwohl die Grafik altersbedingt schlecht ist. Damals waren die Grafischen Möglichkeiten einfach geringer und deshalb legten die Entwickler meines Erachtens mehr Wert auf Gameplay, Sounds und Inhalt. Der Versuch die bestmögliche Grafik rauszuholen resultiert in über 95% aller Fälle in einem inhaltlich/atmospherisch schwachem Spiel ! Ich denke mal, dass das der Grund für die Veränderung der Spieleindustrie ist. Die Grafik ist Schuld, da das Äußere und der Ersteindruck zu viel ausmachen.


----------



## debalz (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Dazu wollte ich anmerken, dass z.B. auf meinem Rechner heute sehr viel mehr Spiel installiert sind als vor 10 Jahren. Damals einfach nur C&C bis zum abwinken gezockt, o.k. es war auch ein gutes Spiel aber es gab sonst nicht viele Alternativen. Heute überlege ich - sofern ich Zeit habe - zuerst eine Runde Dirt3, dann Crysis2 oder vlt. umgekehrt, ach nee doch lieber erst Starcraft2 und danach ne Runde Pro Evo Soccer......
da bleibt weniger für ein bestimmtes Spiel obwohl die durchaus ihre Qualität haben.


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

ob man jetz mit 5 anfangen muss mit zocken? 

aber ich hab früher auch stunden vor c&c oder earth usw gesessen. die dinger kann ich auch heute noch spielen und es macht fun. oder dosbox-games, toll. mir sträuben sich immer die nackenhaare, wenn ich les, was sich manche leute hier so alles zusammenkaufen ^^ "und nächsten monat kommen auch nochma 100 spiele, von denen 150 toll sin..." xD fürn 10er hab ich mir zwischendurch auch noch ma 2 3 games geholt, aber vollpreistitel warens die letzten 2 jahre nur eines: bc2. un davor? da hatt ich meinen 8 jahre alten rechner von 2001 un da lief eh nix aktuelles ^^

ich bin jedenfalls dazu übergegangen, diese "teuren kinofilme" links liegen zu lassen (also die heutigen sp-games) und bevorzuge lieber nen ordentliches mp-game. is zwar auch nix mit story-atmosphäre, aber so ein mittendrin gefühl kommt bei guten schon auf. und man hat ntürlich 2 3 jahre was von, ned wie bei nem sp titel, den man in ner woche durch hat (wenn überhaupt) un der nachm 3. zocken einfach langweilt. un das für 50 oder 60 ocken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Früher hatte ich auch deutlich mehr gezockt, auch was die Anzahl an Games angeht. Es gibt einfach nicht mehr so viele fesselnde Games wie früher. Auch sind die Prioritäten mittlerweile anders gesetzt.


----------



## koe80 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

da die spiele heut zutage eher unfertig auf den markt kommen und über dlc noch mehr kohle verlangt wird, komm ich auch immer mehr davon ab mir nen spiel von anfang an zukaufen.

die meisten spiele sind eh in 5 bis 8 stunden durch gezockt im sp von daher ist mir das alles viel zu teuer geworden.

60 eur für nen unfertiges spiel + jeden monat nen dlc nee das tu ich mir nicht an.

also die spiele früher haben mich wesentlich länger bei laune gehalten und haben mehr spaß gemacht.

und wegen den ganzen cheatern in multiplayer spielen macht mir das auch keinen spaß mehr solang dagegen nix getan wird bringt das alles nix. 
so kauf ich mir nun meine spiele nur noch aus der pyramide oder bei steam sonderaktionen.


----------



## Boffboff (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ob man jetz mit 5 anfangen muss mit zocken?



ja ok bei mir war der erste kontakt mit games im alter von 5 jahren. da hatten aber meine eltern noch den finger auf meiner spielzeit, sprich pro tag 45 - 60min. erst im alter von ca 12 jahren ging es mit dem richtigen zocken los 
egal wie lange man zockt, zeit für sport, freunde etc muss schon drin sein !


----------



## Cuddleman (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Euren Ansichten, kann ich mich als noch älterer "Oldie" weitest gehend anschließen.

Ich bleib auch gern bei C&C hängen, wobei ich seit Alarmstufe Rot 2, davon keines mehr gekauft habe!

Stronghold/2 und Crusader stehen bei mir ebenfalls hoch im Kurs. 

Medal of Honor bis hin zu Airfield, begeistern mich auch noch, genauso wie Ghost Recon/...2.

Als relativ aktuelles Game steht bei mir allerdings Armed Assault/... 2 (single/online/Lan) an erster Stelle, was auch meine Kumpels, Bekannten und witzigerweise die Kiddis z.B. Battlefield, oder den neueren Ausgaben von Operation Flashpoint2, vorziehen. Teils begründet, der vielen Mod's und Editierungen, die den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen, oder nur durch den weitläufig nutzbaren Umgebungsraum, der ebenfalls oft grundlegend neu gestaltet wird.

Crysis hat optisch, genauso wie Far Cry, sehr viel zu bieten und kann einen auch derb in seinen Bann ziehen.
Hab es 2-3mal durchgespielt und die Spielegeisterung war verflogen!

Ich habe bei mir selber und den oben Genannten festgestellt, das sich bei immer neueren, den Gametitel betreffend, Spielen, sich eigentlich nichts Neueres ergibt, als z.B. bessere Grafik. Das bedingt jedoch auch öfters einen Hardwareaustausch, den sich doch recht viele nicht so schnell Leisten können, genauso wie die teils überstrapazierten Game-Preise für relativ wenig Neuerungen. Die Gängelung durch Steam und z.B. EA, bei diversen Spielen, mach ich eh sowieso nicht mit, auch wenn der Titel noch so viel verspricht und gelobt wird! Ich nehme da eher den Kopierschutz in kauf, obwohl, wenn der zu sehr nervt, bleibt auch dieses Game im Regal, oder links liegen.

Was ich deutlich vermisse, ist mal wieder so ein richtiger Kracher, der einen ohne Gängelungen usw. in seinen Bann zieht.

Ich möchte gerne ein Game, das einen automatischen Handlungs- und Umgebungseditor (keine dauerschleifen wie z.B. in BF) besitzt, so das man sich grundsätzlich immer in einer neuen Spielumgebung wiederfindet, das gepaart mit einem Mehrspielermodus, von z.B. Ghost Recon 2, ersten Operation Flashpoint. Da lässt es den Gestorbenen, bis zum erfolgreichen/nichterfolgreichen Abschluß der Mission, durch die anderen, erst wieder Auferstehen. 

*"Ein Soldat stirbt nur einmal!" *

*"Ein Selbstmordattentäter zweimal! Beim erstenmal Physisch! Das zweitenmal, ohne Ehre, im Geist der Anderen, weil er keinen Geist für Ehre hatte!"*


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



> Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile 34 und zock seit 4 Jahren wieder regelmäßig,  so ab Anfang meiner 20er hat mich das gar nicht mehr interessiert aber  dafür jetzt wieder


Da stimme ich sogar in allen Punkten (auch Alter) überein. Ich habe mit Anfang 20 angefangen zu studieren (und auch ein bisschen länger studiert. ). Habe aber in den ersten Jahren so gut wie gar nicht gezockt und war nur unterwegs. Mittlerweile zocke ich auch wieder öfters. 

Dass man sich in einem Spiel nicht mehr reinversetzen kann, ist reine Einstelllungssache. Vielleicht hast du ja gerade so eine Phase, in der du dich fast Zwingen musst, mal was zu zocken. Mein Tip: Lass den PC einfach mal Wochen/Monate links liegen in Sachen "Spiele".


Bei dem Satz von dir musste ich schmumzeln:


> ( zocke seitdem ich ca 5 Jahre alt war, sprich seit 15 Jahren). Haben  sich die Spiele so krass verändert oder einfach meine eigene  Begeisterung für Videospiele


Ich bin ja mit dem C64er gross geworden. Also was Veränderungen angeht: GLAUB MIR: DAS ist normal!

Was die Begeisterung angeht: Das liegt an "dem Neuen", was du früher natürlich ganz oft hattest und in den letzten Jahren weniger. *Ich persönlich habe mir als Kick drei Monitore zum Zocken angeschafft.*  Vielleicht ist deshalb meine Begeisterung am Spielen in den letzten Jahren so heftig zurückgekommen. 

Es liegt nur an dir, was du aus "einem Spielzeug" machst.





> Habt ihr euch verändert oder haben sich die Games verändert ?


Beides ist passiert! Und das ist auch gut so.

Ich denke immer öfters mal daran, wie es wohl in 40 Jahren sein wird. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wir im Altersheim unseren größten Spass haben werden, da unsere Generation BESTIMMT DAS GANZE Alterheim vernetzt. Wenn ich es mir so überlege, dann kann ich es gar nicht mehr erwarten, alt zu werden! Altersheim FTW 
 (Ob dann wieder mehr LAN Spiele kommen werden?????? )





> ob man jetz mit 5 anfangen muss mit zocken?


Also ich war mit sechs Jahren dabei (Atari 2800, also das "neuere Teil") durch meinen Bruder (der sieben Jahre älter ist). Er kaufte sich dann auch einen C128 (C64er, für die, die nicht wissen, was der C128er ist), den eigentlich nur ich nutzte, da er in die Pupertät kam und mehr fort ging.

Ich werde immer Zocker bleiben und _ausserdem "verlängert Zocken das Leben":_


Spoiler



_Meine ganz persönliche, *nicht ernst zunehmende*, Theorie:_ Wie wir alle wissen, geht die Zeit bei richtig coolen Sachen ganz schnell vorbei (Party, Extremsport, Urlaub, Zocken, Sex usw.). Bei langweiligen Sachen scheint die Zeit ewig zu dauern (z.B. Warten auf irgendwas, sinnlos Fernseh gucken usw.). Der Witz aber bei der Sache ist, dass man sich nur an die "coolen Sachen" erinnert und diese im NACHHINEIN einem ewig vorkommen, da man von diesen Ereignissen so ziemlich alles im Hirn gespeichert hat. Langweilige Dinge sind aber ganz schnell vergessen, OBWOHL einem diese eigentlich ja ewig vorgekommen sind. Das ganze mal auf einen abend mit Zocken und einen abend mit stupiden Fernseh gucken projeziert, heisst das, dass ein langweiliger Fernsehabend auch schnell vergessen ist und somit auch dieser Abend in der Erinnerung wegfällt. Hat man an diesem Abend ein Singleplayer-Zock mit guter Geschichte gespielt, hat man diese Erinnerung steht's bei sich und dieser Abend bleibt als Erlebnis abgespeichert. Ergo zockt man, kommt es einem so vor, als ob man länger lebt. Verrückt, oder? Ach ja, ich lese P.M., in diesem Magazin war auch ein Denkanstoss zu dieser Theorie. Die Theorie soll auch nicht zu ernst genommen werden!!!!!! 





> Es gibt einfach nicht mehr so viele fesselnde Games wie früher.


Oder du bist älter geworden und hast die Fähigkeit verloren, dich auf solche Spiele einzulassen, weil ein kleines Männchen im Kopf immer im Hintergrund schreit:"Du Kind .. Spielen ist nur was für Kinder ... wäääääh". So kommt es mir zumindest bei manchen in meinem realem Freundeskreis vor. Die tun mir manchmal schon fast leid, weil diese Leute auch rein gar nicht mit ihren Kindern selbst spielen. Ist mir auch so nebenbei aufgefallen._ Ist also weniger auf dich bezogen_,aber passte grad schön zu deinem Satz.



> die meisten spiele sind eh in 5 bis 8 stunden durch gezockt im sp



Wenn man für die heutigen Spiele weniger als zehn Stunden braucht, ist man selbst Schuld. 

Gruss Lucky und cooles Thema!


----------



## Boffboff (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Gruss Lucky und cooles Thema!


 
danke  ich dachte mir dass ich das thema mal posten musste. ich unterhalte mich oft mit ein paar freunden über alte spiele und wir ziehen vergleiche zu heutigen. es gibt heutzutage auch richtig gute spiele und einige sehe(n) ich(wir) auch jetzt schon als klassiker an wie z.b. Red Dead Redemption, God of War 3 oder The Elder Scrolls Oblivion. 
wo man einen optimalen vergleich ziehen kann sieht man, dass es früher besser war: Counter-Strike vs. Counter-Strike: Source
wie sehr haben es doch die meisten erwartet und wurden dann durch krasse spielmechanik eingriffe zu tiefst enttäuscht.
oder auch in der veränderung von WoW über die jahre hinweg kann man dies beobachten. soweit ich mich erinnere kündigten über die letzten monate hinweg einige hunderttausende!!! ihren WoW account.

bei unseren unterhaltungen wird häufig eingeworfen dass die heutigen spiele zu casual sind. ich vermute dass der heutige durchschnittsspieler mit spielen wie zelda oot/mm oder den alten resident evil teilen restlos überfordert ist.

ich kann mich noch gut an die alten spiele erinnern bei denen man teilweise nicht weiter kam weil man nen blöden schalter übersehen hat o.ä. und man überglücklich war wenn man ihn endlich in der letzten ecke gefunden hatte  

wenn es sowas heutzutage geben würde, oh wie groß wär das geschrei, wie negativ würden denn die wertungen ausfallen ? damals war das noch normal, doer irre ich mich ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Mir macht spielen mehr Spass als je zuvor. Endlich bekommt man ne  ansehnliche Grafik geboten und Spiele werden so gut inszeniert wie nie  zuvor. Aber es ist auch Geschmackssache, denn sowas wie Limbo, Minecraft, DNF, League of Legends und WoW würd ich niemals anfassen, da mich diese Spiele nur langweilen. Spiele wie Fallout 3, Crysis, The Witcher, World in Conflict find ich hingegen sehr aufregend und fesselnd. Battlefield und Starcraft haben zudem noch im Multiplayer-Modus sehr viel zu bieten. An den Spielen liegts definitiv nicht.


----------



## Chakka_cor (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Boffboff schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch gut an die alten spiele erinnern bei denen man teilweise nicht weiter kam weil man nen blöden schalter übersehen hat o.ä. und man überglücklich war wenn man ihn endlich in der letzten ecke gefunden hatte


 
Ja die Guten alten Zeiten, als es beim Rollsenspiel aller Dungens & Dragons zum bewegen der Figuren nur vor, zurück, links und rechts gegeben hat. Da fällt mir mein ersten Rollenspiel für den Amiga 2000 wieder ein "Dungeon Master"  und fun hats trotzdem gemacht genauso wie "Eye of the Beholder"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ich hatte ein Zeit auch gerne WwII Shooter gerne gezockt, nur gibt es da mittlerweile kaum noch was gescheites. Mafia II war eines der wenigen Games in der letzten Zeit wo ich wirklich mal länger gezockt hatte. Rennspiele sind auch niicht mehr so dolle, wegen der etlichen sinnlosen Aufgüße. So etwas wie NfS Porsche würde ich mir erneut wünschen


----------



## Boffboff (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Spiele wie Fallout 3, Crysis, The Witcher, World in Conflict find ich hingegen sehr aufregend und fesselnd.



ok the witcher soll echt gut sein und auch fallout 3, wic kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil strategiespiele nicht so mein ding sind.
zu crysis: meines erachtens nach hat es crytech mit spielen nicht drauf ! die engines sind echt schön aber den spielen fehlt es an tiefe. wenn ich ein singleplayer titel anfasse(arcade games etc ausgeschlossen) möchte ich eine gute story, die mich fesselt, ich will dass mich das spiel dazu bringt weiterzuspielen weil ich wissen will wie die geschichte weitergeht ! ich will emotionale bindungen zu den charakteren aufbauen und die charaktere "vermissen" wenn ich das game durchgezockt habe !
das ist das wichtigste, nebenbei sollte noch das gameplay, der sound und die grafik stimmen wenn es denn geht. paradebeispiel für fesselnde story/"lebendige" charaktere kombiniert mit revolutionärer grafik: the elder scrolls oblivion oder fesselnde story/ans herz wachsende charaktere + revolutionäres gameplay: zelda oot. diese spiele haben es zu ihrer zeit geschafft alle kriterien zu erfüllen !

zu fallout 3: ich muss das teil nochmal bei mir installieren und versuchen mich damit anzufreunden


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Crysis ist eher was für Grafikhuren. Storymäßig ist Crysis 0815, aber vom Gameplay her ist es schon was besonderes, da man mit den Anzug-Features gepaart mit den schon recht grossen Arealen jede Menge Freiheit beim Vorgehen hat. Das kann schon viel Spass machen wenn man kreativ ist. Das mit Abstand beste an Crysis ist aber ganz klar die Grafik. 

Apropos Fallout: Guck dir auch mal Fallout: New Vegas an,a ber auch Fallout 3 ist mMn ein echt geiles Spiel. Die ganze Spielwelt ist voller kleiner und grosser Abenteuer.

PS: Im November kommt die Fortsetzung von Oblivion. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Video Game, Debut In-Game Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## kastagier (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Der Titel ist auch meine Frage, die ich mir bereits gestellt habe. Aber die Frage ist auch gleichzeitig die Antwort.
Mit Mitte dreißig führt man eben nicht mehr das Leben wie als Teeny. Klar macht daddeln spaß aber die Wertigkeiten verändern sich nunmal. Wenn ich bedenke wie viel Zeit ich damals auch hatte um zu daddeln. Jeder der arbeitet weiß, dass damit nicht mehr so viel los ist. 
Ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen, aber Zeit ist in meinem Leben purer Luxus. Arbeit, Familie usw. sind alles Dinge die viel Zeit und Kraft kosten. Abends kommt dann schon der Gedanke "Man könnte ja mal wieder was daddeln", bin aber zu erledigt um mich manchmal einfach aufzuraffen. Einfach mal gar nichts tun, kann nämlich auch ganz toll sein.

Früher die Nächte durchgespielt bis die Sonne aufging, heute geht es mir wie dem Themenstarter. Nach 2 bis 3 Stunden habe ich aber auch keinen Antrieb mehr. Liegt aber auch an dem Spiel.
Waren früher die Spiele besser? Ich denke nicht. Sie waren anders, sie waren neu. Die Spielideen waren völlig neu und darum hat einen das damals so gefesselt. Die heutigen Spielprinzipien sind geläufig und natürlich grafisch aufgehübscht. Was natürlich sehr gut ist. Wirklich viel neues ist nicht mehr dabei. Kommt eben auch dazu, dass man ja etwas abstumpft. Soll heißen, dass eben vieles vom Prinzip her alt ist und in dieser Form im Laufe der Jahre schon x-mal gesehen wurde.

Bei mir ging es mit sieben los. Und wenn ich mich an meinen ersten Computer erinnere muss ich einfach nur schmunzeln. Ein Schneider mit einer Art Data-Sette und Grün-Monitor. Noch vor meinem ersten C64. In der Zeit als darüber ein Spiel geladen wurde, konnte ich Mittagessen gehen. Aber die Spiele waren klasse, weil sie ebe neu waren. Und als Kind sowieso fazinierender.
Heute erlebe ich nur noch wenig Spiele, die mich richtig fesseln. Das letzte war The Witcher, dass ich als sehr gut empfunden habe und das eine super Motivation in mir erzeugt hat. 
Leider wird mir ein wenig zu viel Arbeit in Grafik gesteckt, als in eine super Story. Heute bin ich eher in dem Alter in dem ich einfach mehr Wert auf Unterhaltung lege. Früher konnte es nicht geil genug aussehen. Aber heute eben...
Da ich aufgrund des fortgeschrittenen Alters schon so einiges an Grafikquälereien gesehen habe, könnte die Spieleindustrie ruhig (für mich) die Wertigkeit mal wieder auf Spielprinzipien und Story legen. Außnahmen bestätigen die Regeln und das ist auch gut so. Ich bin auch eben etwas überfüttert von den Fluten von Dx11, High-Res-Screenshots, Downsampling, Physix usw.. Scheint das wirklich alles zu sein was zählt? Grafik ist wichtig und geil, keine Frage, aber...

Nun ja, so ist eben der Lauf. 

Eins muss ich noch loswerden. Super Thema Danke für die Erinnerungen


----------



## DerBlauePavian (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Mir gehts komischer weiser ähnlich, obwohl ich erst richtig seit 3Jahren zocke. Mich verwirrt, dass mich Spiele die mich vor 3Jahren fasziniert hätten(ich rede nicht von Grafik) heute einfach kalt lassen.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

was ich früher wirklich von morgens bis abends zocken konnte (aufm alten GameBoy Color ) war Zelda: Ocarina of Times. 
wenn ich nur die verdammte kasette wieder finden würde, sofort einlegen und wieder in "meine" spielewelt eintauchen 

Die heutigen spiele sind halt alle nur grafisch aufgepusht und story mäßig sehr flach gehalten. die einzigen richtigen story-basierenden spiele sind meiner meinung nach die Final-Fantasy Reihe. Das könnt ich auch stundenlang zocken, weil ich einfach wissen will wie es weiter geht


----------



## Mko (26. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Sehr interessanter Beitrag kastagier 
Mir geht es relativ ähnlich. Ich bin zwar nicht wie so manche hier schon seit Jahrzehnten mit Computer- und Videospielen vertraut, aber trotzdem habe ich zunehmend das Gefühl das mir so ziemlich jeder Spieletypus bereits sehr bekannt vorkommt und deswegen keine so große Begeisterung mehr wie als Neuling aufkommt.
Konkret habe ich das beispielsweise beim Spiel Anno festgestellt, wo ich nach den ersten drei intensiv gespielten Teilen bei Anno 1404 irgendwie keine Lust mehr verspürte und teilweise Langeweile aufkam.

Für mich besser machen es da Spiele wie Minecraft, die zwar völlig unkonventionell, aber doch ziemlich neu und genial daherkommen...


----------



## Boffboff (26. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> was ich früher wirklich von morgens bis abends zocken konnte (aufm alten GameBoy Color ) war Zelda: Ocarina of Times.
> wenn ich nur die verdammte kasette wieder finden würde, sofort einlegen und wieder in "meine" spielewelt eintauchen



ich hab mir extra n 3DS gekauft um das Zelda OoT Remake in 3D zu zocken. ich muss sagen: die 179 + 42 euro waren es wert ! ich geb lieber geld für das remake und den 3DS aus, alsdass ich 4-5 aktuelle 50euro games kaufe von denen mir vll 1 game gefällt und das obwohl ich zelda oot gefühlte 100x durchgezockt habe  

ps: du meinst wohl N64 und nicht gameboy color, oder meinst du ein anderes game oder willst du uns auf den arm nehmen ?


----------



## Rolk (26. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ich finde es ja ganz amüsant das sich die Frage ein 20 jähriger stellt. Was sollen wir Gruftis jenseits der 30 erst sagen?

Aktuell zocke ich mit Panzer Corps einen neu aufgelegten Klassiker. Seit langem das 1. Spiel bei dem ich gerne 40 € hingeblättert habe.


----------



## DarthLAX (26. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

sooo

erst mal:

ich bin - fast (noch 30 tage oder so) - 25  und ich spiele seit ich 5 bin und habe seit ich 8 bin meinen eigenen PC  und ich ersetze meine hardware auch alle paar jahre, das heißt das leistung eigentlich nicht das problem ist (ok - momentan schon nen bischen, da ich mein PC eigentlich schon letztes jahr hätte austauschen wollen....wird aber so hoffe ich bald passieren 

zweitens:

es stimmt schon, wenn man sich spiele anguckt wie z.B. deus ex (erster teil) vor mittlerweile 11 Jahren (!) und sieht das die grafik mitlerweile echt nimmer der bringer ist, ich es aber lieber spiele als ALLE neuen shooter die seit der zeit raus kamen (und das obwohl ich das game seit her mindestens 1 - eher 2 - mal pro jahr durchgespielt habe, dann muss man sagen,

JA - heute schauen sie - fast - nur noch auf grafik (ist wie hollywood mit den CGI-Effekten.....geile effekte aber schlechte story) und lassen den rest viel zu oft links liegen....ok ausnahmen hat es durchaus:

1. dragon age (auch der 2er - obwohl bioware da viel verbockt hat)
2. kotor I und II
3. mass effect I und II 

zwischen anmerkung: schon seltsam das alle meine momentanen lieblinge (aus den letzten jahren) von bioware sind? 

4. the witcher I (beim IIer bin ich noch net - muss 1er fertig durchspielen  ^^)
5. assassins creed (Ier ist ganz ok, aber ab AC2 legt die serie richtig los 

und noch nen paar mehr

leider gibt es auch so viele "langweilige" spiele....die nur ne neue nummer haben und ne schönere grafik als der vorgänger 

mfg LAX
ps: verstehe nicht das die hersteller es nicht verstehen, ich meine bioware macht gutes geld mit guten hintergrundgeschichten und deren grafik zeug ist auch net angestaubt!


----------



## Nico Bellic (26. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ein Gutes Thema.
Viele Spiele sind heutzutage einfach ätzend und enttäuschend. Besonders Rennspiele. Da geht es fast nur noch ums Crashen, dümmliche Rahmenhandlungen und ähnlichen Mist. Und wenn schon mal normale Rennen, dann Rennen, in denen die Gegner sich dem Tempo des Spielers anpassen, sodaß man nie zurückfallen oder einen Vorpsrung ausbauen kann.
In den meisten Strategiespielen kommandiert man keine militärischen Einheiten mehr, sondern meist nur noch irgentwelche Absurditäten.

Spiele werden über Monate vor dem erscheinen permanent in den Vordergrund geschoben und daß mit winzigen Details zum Spiel, kurz vor dem Erscheinen wird einem dann erklärt, daß man seine Privatsphäre aufgeben muß, möchte man es dann tatsächlich spielen.

Bei kaum einem Spiel kann man mehr kaufen - installieren - Spielen. Nein, so einfach ist das nicht. Erst irgentwo registrieren, die heftigsten Bedingungen akzeptieren, sich mit ekligen Kundenbindungs- und Produktentwerter- Portalen herumärgern, zwei oder drei Monate warten, bis der Xte Patch das Spiel spielbar macht. Und alles umsonst, denn googlet man das Spiel, gibt es genug illigale, kostenfreie Downloads. 

Mir wird das langsam zu viel!


----------



## seventyseven (26. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ach vermisse ich Games wie Secret of Evermore und Terranigma...


----------



## Flippus (27. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Boffboff schrieb:


> bei unseren unterhaltungen wird häufig eingeworfen dass die heutigen spiele zu casual sind. ich vermute dass der heutige durchschnittsspieler mit spielen wie zelda oot/mm oder den alten resident evil teilen restlos überfordert ist.
> 
> ich kann mich noch gut an die alten spiele erinnern bei denen man teilweise nicht weiter kam weil man nen blöden schalter übersehen hat o.ä. und man überglücklich war wenn man ihn endlich in der letzten ecke gefunden hatte



Guter einwurf ging mir genau so!
Bei manchen neuen Spielen krieg ich das Gefühl das man zu leicht (und vorallem zu schnell) durch die levels kommt - das hirn kann man also quasi im Stand-by modus bleiben

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass auch Spiele ohne viel action und dx11 graphik viel freude bereiten können wäre z.B Monkey Island I & II (sowas zockt man ja jahre^^).


Aus diesen Gründen zock ich auch heute noch viel (und gerne) ältere Spiele u.a. MOHAA, Diablo 2,  Hype - The Time Quest, Duke Nukem - Manhattan Project, Project IGI(und dieses ist echt der Hammer) etc...
Natürlich gibt es aber auch heute games die mich fesseln und ich gerne spiele wie z.B. Company of Heroes


NEBENBEI: Geiles Thema!


----------



## Flippus (27. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Und wenn schon mal normale Rennen, dann Rennen, in denen die Gegner sich  dem Tempo des Spielers anpassen, sodaß man nie zurückfallen oder einen  Vorpsrung ausbauen kann.


echt heftig wusste ich garnicht
aber ich spiel auch eigentlich keine Rennspiele (ok, Lego Racers war lange Zeit eines meiner lieblings-spiele)



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Bei kaum einem Spiel kann man mehr kaufen - installieren - Spielen. Nein, so einfach ist das nicht. Erst irgentwo registrieren, die heftigsten Bedingungen akzeptieren, sich mit ekligen Kundenbindungs- und Produktentwerter- Portalen herumärgern, zwei oder drei Monate warten, bis der Xte Patch das Spiel spielbar macht. Und alles umsonst, denn googlet man das Spiel, gibt es genug illigale, kostenfreie Downloads.
> 
> Mir wird das langsam zu viel!


 
dem muss ich leider zustimmen


----------



## EnergyCross (27. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Boffboff schrieb:


> ps: du meinst wohl N64 und nicht gameboy color, oder meinst du ein anderes game oder willst du uns auf den arm nehmen ?



kleine verwechslung meiner seits  meinte Oracle of Ages!


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

Ich Zocke eig. kaum ein Spiel durch. Wird einfach mega langweilig! Zelda war immernoch am geilsten. Pokemon habe ich auch gerne gespielt. Zz spiele ich Civ V, BfBc2 und naild. Alte spiele wie Nfs MW oder U1/2, HoMM III war einfach das spiel überhaupt! Achja obwohl ich erst 17 bin kann ich sagen das ich meine Kindheit schon vermisse.


----------



## Flippus (27. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Alte spiele wie Nfs MW oder U1/2, *HoMM III war einfach das spiel überhaupt!*



Ich kenn zwar die neueren HoMM's nicht, aber bei HoMM III geb ich dir voll und ganz recht!!!! Das hat einen noch richtig an die Röhre gefesselt (PS: anspielung auf mein Benutzerbild).

bin übrigens auch erst 16


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

Flippus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn zwar die neueren HoMM's nicht, aber bei HoMM III geb ich dir voll und ganz recht!!!! Das hat einen noch richtig an die Röhre gefesselt (PS: anspielung auf mein Benutzerbild).
> 
> bin übrigens auch erst 16



Die neuen Teile sind wie ich es finde echt schlecht. Habe HoMM V und finde es extrem unübersichtlich! 
Achja...jetzt schon eine mitlife crysis!


----------



## ChaoZ (27. August 2011)

Ich als Jüngling (14 Jahre gerade mal) denke jetzt auch, dass es damals auf PS1/2 noch viel bessere Spiele gab. Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel Kingdom Hearts oder Final Fantasy VII ansehe, so etwas geniales gibt es ganz einfach in den letzten Jahren nicht.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Kingdom Hearts oder Final Fantasy VII




kindom hearts ist jetzt nicht so mein fall. disney figuren gehören in den TV und nicht ins spiel meiner meinung  

aber mit FF hast du vollkommen recht, egal welcher teil die sind gnadenlos bombastisch


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



> Ich als Jüngling (14 Jahre gerade mal) denke jetzt auch, dass es damals auf PS1/2 noch viel bessere Spiele gab.


Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die jetzigen Kinder, die sich die jetzigen Spiele reinziehen und somit ihre ersten Erfahrungen mit dem PC (Konsolen) sammeln, werden in 10 Jahren behaupten, dass die "JETZIGEN" Spiele VIEL schlechter sind, als die Spiele damals.

Versteht ihr?  

(Circle of Life  )

Zum Glück habe ich mir "die Lust am Spielen" über die Jahrzehnte bewahrt. Mir tun hier manche Poster fast Leid!


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Versteht ihr?


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

In 7 Jahren wird man sagen: Ja damals Mass Effect 1 oder Red Dead Redemption waren schon genial, das gibt's heute so nicht mehr. Ich glaube so war das gemeint.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ich zocke schon seit über 20 Jahren , früher waren Games Viiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeel Schwerer als heute , stundenlang Zocken und wenn man Vereckt alles von vorne (nix von wegen speichern) .
Dann kamen die 3D Games , aber derer ist man irgendwann überdrüssig ,  das Letzte Game was mich richtig gefesselt hatte(auf schwerster Stufe) war FarCry1 ... seit dem hab ich die Lust am Game oftmals  schon verloren bevor ich es durch hab ... müsste mal was neues geben (was richtig neues , so ala StephenKings RasenmäherMann) wo man richtig mittendrin ist .


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Ich will ein Need For Speed Underground 3, Most Wanted 2, Frontschweine 2 oder Kingdom Hearts 3. Diese Spiele würden mich, würden sie annähernd an die Qualität ihrer Vorgänger herankommen, schon wieder ewig an die Konsole binden.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> In 7 Jahren wird man sagen: Ja damals Mass Effect 1 oder Red Dead Redemption waren schon genial, das gibt's heute so nicht mehr. Ich glaube so war das gemeint.



Genau, so einfach ist das.
Und auch wenn mich jetzt einige steinigen: Man wird auch so von CoD reden (jaaa.. und natürlich auch von Battlefield usw.)

Darum auch das Phänomen mit dem "Im Alter vergeht die Zeit schneller" 
_(Gibt auch noch andere Tatsachen, wieso im Alter die Zeit so schnell vergeht, aber ich will  hier ja keine Romane schreiben). _
In den "jungen Jahren" erlebt man alles neu und alles Neue erlebt man intensiver. Somit behält man mehr Erinnerungen bei sich und die Zeit "damals war besser/ist nicht so schnell vergangen".

Alles nur eine Einstellungssache, aber sehr schöne Meinungen hier! 

EDIT:


> früher waren Games Viiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeel Schwerer als heute


Kommt auch drauf an, welche Games du zockst. Probier's mal hiermit! 
Vom Gefühl her muss ich dir aber recht geben, aber Gefühle können täuschen, wie ich ja schon versucht habe, zu erklären.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich will ein Need For Speed Underground 3, Most Wanted 2, Frontschweine 2 oder Kingdom Hearts 3. Diese Spiele würden mich, würden sie annähernd an die Qualität ihrer Vorgänger herankommen, schon wieder ewig an die Konsole binden.


 Achja...Frontschweine.  Das waren noch Zeiten. 
Heutzutage kaufe ich mir ein Game und zocke es max. 5 Stunden weil es keine Herausforderung ist.  Naja zz zocke ich Nail´d und versuche es auch mal durchzuzocken.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Was ich mal für Perlen auf der PS1 hatte. ^^
Frontschweine, Tekken 3, Tomb Raider 1, Gran Turismo, Yu-Gi-Oh Forbidden Memories.... die Spiele kosten heute mitunter 99€ xD


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

_Und damals "Pong" nicht zu vergessen. Man konnte OHNE SCHEISS das, was IN der Glotze kam SELBST steuern. 
Sowas gab's damals noch nicht. 
Man brauchte keine Antenne mehr, damit ein Bild im Fernseher kam.
Es war sogar Multiplayer ... Wahnsinn!_

Ne, mal im ernst! Sorry, für den oberen Absatz! 
Ihr verfehlt mit euren letzten paar Posts so ein kleines bisschen das Thema und bis jetzt waren die Beiträge allesamt super.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Alles klar, sorry.  Ich denke es liegt an beidem. Man wird älter, die Games anspruchsloser. Spiele sind heute auf den höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad meistens immer noch so einfach, das man es mit etwas Geduld schaffen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Gibt auch noch heute anspruchsvolle Spiele, so kann man auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad bei TW2 das Spiel nicht neuladen, wenn man gestorben ist, sondern muss neu anfangen.
Ansosnten finde ich das es zu wenig gute neue Spiele gibt.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch heute anspruchsvolle Spiele, so kann man auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad bei TW2 das Spiel nicht neuladen, wenn man gestorben ist, sondern muss neu anfangen.
> Ansosnten finde ich das es zu wenig gute neue Spiele gibt.


 Just Cause 1/2 sind schon übel.  100std. muss man bestimmt zocken.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

was mich zuletzt umgehauen hatt, war dead space 2, bulletstorm und die demo von w40k space marine. warum ???
Nun neues gameplay, SPLATTTER es befriedigt mich wenn meine Taten auf dem Bildschirm reaktionen zeigen und nicht einfach USK freundlich ausgeblendet werden. Ein grund weswegen ich timeshift,singularity, Wolfenstein, unreal tournament3, quake usw mag.

Ich mag auch COD aber leider ist es im SP ein reines Moorhuhn geballer und komplett gescriptet da gefällt mir crysis wesendlich besser.farcry 1 war sauschwer.Weil es keine festgelegten scripts hatte. es gab typisch openworld gegner die in einen areal sind und erst angreifen wenn der spieler in sichtweite kommt.
Sowas vermisse ich oft in COD , dort ist nur der MP wirklich herausfordernd . ansonsten ist das typisch Konsolen spiel Trial and error . Weisste einmal wo die gegner kommen . Spielste es auf vetreran ohne zu sterben.
ein Fluch für einen der ein bildliches Gedächtniss hat., so wie ich.Ich kenne jede ecke wo die gegner kommen aus Call of duty 4 ,6 ,7 und BFbc2, COD 3, Killzone,Black, timeshift leider,FEAR obwohl dies eher areal geordnet ist aber wegen dem schlauch lvl weiss ich wo die gegner kommen.
Was mich  herausforderd hatt in den letzten jahre war crysis , crysis warhead, unreal tournament 2004 und 3, Fear und addon fear2 und DLC aber nur wegen der guten KI.
Dagegen war Call of duty immer ein snack für zwischen durch, Der Multiplyer von COD ist eigendlich das Gute.

nun ich find auch das viele games heute viel einfacher sind als in den 90zigern, aber da waren games auch eher arcadelastiger und in 2d meist scrollshooter oder klick and points erst die pioniere der egoshooter id soft hatte mit quake und doom die ersten echt knackigen shooter gebracht.
Quake 1 add ons waren genial. quake2 ich früher auf PS1 gespielt, ich kann jeden gegner genau vorhersagen .habe jetzt auch die PC fassung Dank Opengl in höheren auflöung als damals.
Resident evil hatt mich damals richtig erschreckt und war sauschwer, habe damals nur die frau durchgesielt. bei resident evil 2 ebenfalls.was mich heute wundert ist das ich damals die steuerung nicht so schwer fand.

Den duke time to kill hab ich geliebt aber wiedereinmal ich bin verwöhnt, die steuerung ist ja echt mies. damals kam mir das nicht so vor.
land of the babes hatt eine wesendlich bessere steuerung.
Duke nukem 3d nie gespielt. den scroll shooter allerdings wohl (duke nukem manhatten project) nie beendet. Steh nicht so auf scrollshooter.
ahja einige Spiele sind heute echt viel zu komfortable geworden, aber missen will ich den Komfort wie wasd, efq c umschalt und tab  ctrl und maus nichtmehr.
beim pad muss ich analog stick haben sowie schultertasten für den rest.
Manch remake solte mal kommen. wie etwa
duke nukem time to kill PC portierung
Duke nukem land of the babes PC portierung
metal gear solid
metal gear solid2
metal gear solid3
metal gear solid 4 portiert auf pC
devil may cry 1 portiert aufg pC
devil may cry 2 portiert auf PC
resident evil 1 neu auflage mit bessere steuerung
resindet evil 2 wie oben
resident evil 3 nochmal wie oben
silent hill pflicht mit anderer ansicht am besten schulterblick
silent hill 2 selbes
silent hill 3
timesplitter portiert auf PC insbesondere den MP part
timesplitters 2
timesplitters 3
bitte einen nachflger timesplittters 4
Black bitte portieren und einen nachfolger
killzone alle teile portieren 1 ,2 und 3
halo 3
halo reach
gears of war
gears of war 2
gears of war 3 alle auf PC neu rausbringen. und keine region sperre
fable 2 portieren
bitte ein neues overlord
ein neues psi ops
einen nachfolger von singularity
timeshift aufjedenfall ein nachfolger
wann kommt half life 2 episode 3 raus scheiss cliffhänger
und und und.

Und bitte mehr Splatter mehr gameplay ein voll begehbares GTA sa wäre geil. GTA4 ist zwar nett aber zu ernst.

Nun obwohl ich schon seit gut 12 jahren intensiv Spiele ist mir noch nix untergekommen was ich nicht geschafft habe. auch mit verzögerung.Langweilig sind mir nur MMO und RPG
Was ich am PC vermisse sind action adventures wie soul reaver oder radget and clank.3d Jump and run sind auf dem PC nicht existend.leider


----------



## prointhegame (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Es gibt leider wirklich kaum noch richtig feselnde Spiele bei denen man amotiviert ist auch noch den letzten Bissen an Story oder Hintergrund zu erhaschen. Das letzte Spiel was derartiges Verlangen in mir ausgelöst hat war Batman Arkham Asylum. liebe Spielindustrie bitte mehr von dem Kaliber!


----------



## Veriquitas (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Es liegt an dem Alter, man lässt sich nicht mehr so leicht fesseln weil man schon fast alles kennt. Es gibt immer noch genug Spiele die sehr gut sind Fallout 3, The Witcher, Dead Space, Starcraft 2 usw. Früher war auch nichts besser nur man war jünger und dadurch geblendeter wären die Spiele von damals wirklich viel besser würde sich heute nichts mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Chakka_cor (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Bin soweit eurer Meinung, mich hat auch die letzte Zeit fast kein Spiel mehr so richtig gefesselt. Die Games die ich die letzten 5 Jahre spielte, lassen sich an max. zwei Händen abzählen (Das Schwarze Auge, CoD2, CoH, BC2, L4D2 und DoD).
Das schwarze Auge hatte ich mir besorgt um mal zu sehen wie es sich im Vergleich zu den ersten DSA spielen geändert hatte, DoD und CoH wegen dem WW II Hinterdrung und den Rest um mal einfach mit Bekannten und Freunden mal ne Runde zu zocken.

Was mich aber jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen immer mehr in seinen Bann zieht ist "Battlestar Galactia Online", dieses Spiel erinnert mich stark an meine ersten Weltraumsimulatoren wie Wing Commander auch wenn die Grafik im Vergleich zu damals um Welten besser ist. Es gibt zwar auch hier Sachen die noch verbessert werden müssen aber es kommt keine Langeweile auf.

Aber ich glaube auch das um so älter man(n) wird, ich gehöre hier wahrscheinlich zum alten Eisen mit 34, umso schwerer wird es etwas zu finden das einen wieder fesselt. Man kennt schon vieles und wir vergleichen dann die Games immer mit dem was wir schon alles gespielt haben bzw. kennen.


----------



## PanikGOW (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Hallo,
Also ich kann ganz klar sagen,das mich fast das selbe Problem Plagt wie dem "Boffboff".Mein Intresse läst sehr schnell nach.Das ärgert mich bei einigen Spielen tutal.
Vorallem dann,wenn ich mir grade ein neues Spiel gekauft habe und dann feststellen muß,das es nicht ansatzweise das wiedergibt was einen die Optik sowie das Text,
oder halt die Einführung ins Spiel verspricht.Das ist auch dann der Moment wo ich richtig abkotzen könnte.Und wieder 50 Eu´s weg"Sinnlos oder Sinnfrei".Vieleicht hat man auch einfach schon zuviel gezockt.Meistens weiß man ja schon am Anfang eines spielen wie es verlaufen würd.Kaum ein Spiel was einen richtig anballert.Na was solls
rumheulen bringt auch nichts.LG panik


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ich kann mich hier nur der Mehrheit anschliessen
Die neuen Spiele fesseln mich nie mehr als ein paar Stunden. Wenn es gut läuft schaf ich einmal Durchspielen.


----------



## Rizzard (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es liegt an dem Alter, man lässt sich nicht mehr so leicht fesseln weil man schon fast alles kennt.



Ich denke im Groß und Ganzen ist das der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Boffboff (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

mahlzeit ! 
ich muss nochmal meinen senf dazu beigeben. ich habe mir bei steam für 2,50€ metro 2033 gegönnt da es einen recht hohen metascore hat und für die geniale grafik bekannt ist. 
mittlerweile bin ich im 4. kapitel. Die atmosphere ist genauso genial wie die grafik und aus irgendeinem grund haben es die entwickler geschafft mich schnell für die story zu interessieren. bisher konnte ich bis auf die relativ hohen hardwareanforderungen nichts negatives an diesem spiel entdecken.

interessiert mich dieses spiel weil das szenario relativ unverbraucht ist ? oder vll doch eher weil die entwickler auch auf die atmopshere, story und sympathie der charaktere wertgelegt haben und sich nicht wie andere entwickler auf einer guten technik ausgeruht haben ?
ich glaube die entwickler haben alle wichtigen kritikpunkte eingehalten die ein spiel haben sollte, es jedoch heutzutage kaum noch zu finden ist:

eine fesselnde story
charaktere mit denen man sich anfreundet da sie profil zeigen !
eine passende atmosphere die ins spiel hineinzieht
auf "normal" ein so hoher schwierigkeitsgrad wie casual games auf "hardcore"
aktuelle technik die den pc fordert


----------



## EnergyCross (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Boffboff schrieb:


> mahlzeit !
> ich habe mir bei steam für 2,50€ metro 2033 gegönnt


 
wo für 2.50?


----------



## Franzl (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

mir gehts genauso ! 
mag am alter liegen (21) mag auch aber an sinkenden qualität der spiele liegen....

wobei man sich bei manchen publishern eig schon fast darauf verlassen kann das die einen kracher nach dem anderen herausbringen  >>>> blizzard 

habe früher schon wc3 gedaddelt und jetz sc2 !  einfach super 

früher war ich auch ein großer fan der command and conquer serie die aber meinung nach auch stark nachgelassen hat ab alarmstufe rot 2 ...

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

mir kommt so langsam die frage auf, welches "alter" man betrachten sollte ^^ das zocker alter, oder das biologische? >< ich denke eher, man sollte das zocker alter (also wie lange man schon zockt) betrachten, weil mit dem biologischen scheints wenig zu tun zu haben. mit 21 hab ich gradmal so richtig mit zocken angefangen, da gings mir so, wie euch mit 5  meine frühesten erfahrungen hatt ich mit 16 oder so, aber da lagen die interesen noch anders. erst mim studium kam ich in diese richtung und hab das zocken vollends für mich enddeckt. jetzt seid ihr quasi an dem (biologischen) punkt schon "fix und fertig" an dem ich damals frisch und frei anfing *g*

naja, mich intresieren seit längerem nur noch reine mp titel. sp gibt mir einfach nix mehr. will ich ne story, gugg ichn film oder les nen buch  will ich wirklich selber frei entscheiden, geh ich im mp zocken.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (7. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

OMG 

Wenn ich das schon höre:


> mir gehts genauso !
> mag am alter liegen (21) mag auch aber an sinkenden qualität der spiele liegen....


Ich bin _(immer noch)_ der Meinung, dass ihr selbst Schuld seid, wenn ihr euch nicht mehr auf ein Spiel einlassen könnt. 

Als ich mein Studium Anfang 20 begann, habe ich auch nur noch alle paar Monate gezockt, aber ich kam NIE auf die Idee, zu behaupten, dass Spiele schlechter geworden sind oder ich durch mein "Alter" die Lust am zocken verloren hab.

NEIN, es ist alles eine Frage der Einstellung.
Bester Beweis ist jetzt unser Threadersteller!:


> eine fesselnde story
> charaktere mit denen man sich anfreundet da sie profil zeigen !
> eine passende atmosphere die ins spiel hineinzieht
> auf "normal" ein so hoher schwierigkeitsgrad wie casual games auf "hardcore"
> *aktuelle technik die den pc fordert*


_*Zum letzten Punkt: *Wenn ihr die heutige Technik eben nicht ausnutzt, dann seid ihr wiederrum selbst Schuld. 
Ich habe mir, wie schon erwähnt, noch zusätzlich zwei Monitore angeschafft und glaubt mir, MEIN PC IST GEFORDERT!
Egal, welches Spiel ich reinmache._

Es gibt bei Gott nicht nur Metro 2033 mit diesen Kriterien, aber man muss auch "wollen".
Du wirst auch in Zukunft immer Spiele finden, die dich genauso faszinieren wie Metro 2033.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich zur Zeit etliche Spiele auf den Markt, die du nicht mal vom Namen her kennst, aber dich genauso in den Bann ziehen würden wie Metro.
(Wenn ihr euch "schlecht fühlt" beim zocken, dann lasst es doch einfach für ein paar Monate. Irgendwann kommt die Lust wieder und wenn nicht, dann war's auch nie ein richtiges Hobby von euch, sondern nur Zeitverschwendung.)

Früher waren die Spiele besser?
Mein ALLERERSTES Computerspiel war Pac-Man und Moon Partol auf dem Atari 2600 oder 2800 (weiss nicht mehr).
Danach ging's weiter auf dem C64 und das fast ein Jahrzehnt. (Habe ich. glaub. auch schon in diesem Thread hier erwähnt  ) 

Und ihr kommt mir mit "Früher war alles besser".

Für mich persönlich wird es spieletechnisch immer besser in der Zukunft. Durch die bessere Grafik (und ja - ich finde, dass Grafik auch eine gewisse Rolle spielt im Gesamtpacket) wird man viel "leichter" in ein Spiel und dessen Story reingezogen und mitgerissen.

_ "Heute ist IMHO alles besser!" _

Ich muss aber auch dazusagen, dass z.B. Half-Life 2 für mich genauso "neu" ist, wie Crysis 2 und Co.
Hier fangt ihr schon an, zeitlich zu unterscheiden. Wenn also ein Spiel aus dem Jahre 2001 für euch das allererste war, dann kann ich sogar euren "Frust" verstehen, wenn ihr diese "alten" Spiele mit den heuteigen vergleichen müsst.
Ich vergleiche halt alles mit den Jahren VOR 2000 und da kann mir keiner kommen, dass es "damals besser war".

Nur soviel: Habe ganz früher Elite gespielt UND vor ca. drei Jahren  X3 - Reunion. Elite habe ich gefühlt dreimal solange gespielt (aber so "Gefühle" können trügen von früher) und ich fand X3 - Reunion VIEL intensiver. Bei Elite habe ich eher mein Kopfkino in Erinnerung. Aber da war ich auch noch kleiner und hatte "_mehr/eine andere_ Fantasie". 

Wir sollten zuerst mal "früher" definieren. 

Wegen dem Alter kann man sagen, dass zwischen 16 und 26 die Zocklust sehr abnehmen kann, da dann Frauen und Partys normalerweise mehr interessieren. Sowas ist ja logisch und klar. War bei mir nicht anders. 
Aber das sollte man dann auch erkennen. 

Gruss und *viel Spass beim Zocken*!


----------



## unterseebotski (8. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Also ich bin ein Ü30-Gamer und würde nicht sagen, dass Spiele schlechter geworden sind. 
Ich finde sogar, die sind besser geworden - was Technik und Optik angeht. Die Story war und ist halt immer so ne Sache. Entweder es packt dich oder nicht und das ist eben sehr subjektiv.
Vielleicht stumpft man mit den Jahren ab, was die Begeisterung für Games angeht, man hat eben schon einige Games gesehen und da muss dann schon was geboten werden um das zu toppen.

Mich persönlich hat zB nie die Online-Ballerei begeistert, andere zu fraggen - wo liegt da der Reiz? Es wird keine Geschichte erzählt und spannend finde ich es auch nicht. Ich verstehs nicht. Ich habs schon ausprobiert mit irgendsoeinem Unreal Tournament (2000?) Teil, Battlefield 1942 und dann 21xx, ET: Quake Wars, aber nach wenigen Wochen verlor es für mich immer den Reiz.

Gamen ist halt auch Geschmackssache.

Z.Zt. erfreue ich mich übrigens an DukeNukem Forever und Bulletstorm. Besonders letzteres bietet imho beste Action.


Btw. Games-Zeitschriften lese ich schon länger nicht mehr, weil ich der Zielgruppe dieser Zeitungen altersmäßig entwachsen bin.


----------



## koslowski (8. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Hi,

ich hab mit 42 das zocken angefangen. 
Das war 1998 als Halflife rauskam.
Kein Spiel danach hat mich jemals wieder so beschäftigt und in Atem gehalten. 
Man muss bedenken vorher gab es sowas noch nicht!

Wir (i.d.R. zu zweit oder dritt) haben Monate daran rumgespielt. Öfter mal haben wir nach Stunden aufgehört, weil wir nicht herausgefunden haben, wie es weiterging.
Am nächsten Tag hat es dann i.d.R. geklappt.
Einmal haben wir fast ne Woche vergeblich jeden Zentimeter unseres Abschnitts durchsucht, um herauszufinden wo es weitergeht.
Dann kam ein Patch (Patch?? Was war das denn jetzt schon wieder??), der dafür sorgte, das man wieder Leitern hochklettern konnte. Dann ging es weiter.
Das werde ich nie vergessen. 

Heute zocke ich immer noch ganz gerne zur Entspannung ne Stunde.
Spiele gibt es haufenweise. Die Bandbreite von _umpf_ bis _super_ wird je nach Spiel komplett ausgeschöpft.
Am längsten hab ich in den letzten Jahren wohl an _X3-Terran Conflict_ gezockt. Auf den Nachfolger, der noch dieses Jahr erscheinen wird freue ich mich schon.

Aktuell fand ich_ Metro 2033 und Crysis 2_ gut. Auch die Anno-Reihe hab ich immer mal gerne gespielt.
Als nächstes (mit neuem Zocker-PC!  ) steht _Deus EX Human....._ auf dem Programm.

Bei den neueren Spielen stört mich das die Zeit zum Durchspielen doch schon arg kurz geworden ist.
_Homefront_ ist da mit etwas mehr als vier Stunden ein besonders übler Vertreter.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



koslowski schrieb:


> Bei den neueren Spielen stört mich das die Zeit zum Durchspielen doch schon arg kurz geworden ist.
> _Homefront_ ist da mit etwas mehr als vier Stunden ein besonders übler Vertreter.


 

muss ich dir (leider) rechtgeben. Portal2 vor paar tagen durchgespielt, in steam steht "6 Stunden gespielt" 
Bei Portal1 waren es sogar nur 2 Stunden 
auch wenns beide sau geile spiele sind, die 30 euro hätte ich mir gespart wenn ich das gewusst hätte dass ich nach 8 stunden fertig bin

ich hätte gerne mal wieder ein spiel dass mich 50, 100 oder noch mehr stunden fesselt


----------



## unterseebotski (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne mal wieder ein spiel dass mich 50, 100 oder noch mehr stunden fesselt


Ich wüsste gar nicht, wann ich für sowas Zeit haben sollte neben Job und Familie...
Früher habe ich auch stundenlang SimCity 2000, Theme Park, Black & White gespielt, aber jetzt habe ich gar keine Zeit mehr, mich erst lange in solche Games einzuarbeiten. Mal schnell ne halbe Stunde zocken, wenn man grad Zeit hat, das geht - und da sind Shooter ideal, finde ich.


----------



## DarkMo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

das wär für mich der zockertot. ich kann garnich unter 2 3 stunden am stück zocken ^^ 8+ wie früher sinds zwar au ned mehr, aber für ne halbe stunde schmeiss ich nen spiel garnich erst an. da hat man sich ja noch garnich eingespielt, da muss man wieder aufhören. würd mich viel zu sehr deprimieren. daher grauts mir auch vor dem studienende xD


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> >
> >
> > Zitat von *EnergyCross*
> ...





DarkMo schrieb:


> das wär für mich der zockertot. ich kann garnich  unter 2 3 stunden am stück zocken ^^



Also ich handhabe es so, dass ich mich nach der Arbeit, anstatt den ganzen Abend in die Glotze zu gucken, lieber an den PC setze und mir ein Spiel gebe. 
Sowas geht zwar nicht jeden Tag, aber wenn doch, dann sind es auch so zwei bis drei Stunden, wenn ich mich abends hinsetze. 
Muss zugeben, dass ich jetzt noch keine Familie habe (mit Kindern), 
aber ich wohne mit meiner Freundin zusammen und die Hälfte der Woche guckt sie ihre Sendungen im Fernseher und ich sitz am PC. 
Die andere Hälfte der Woche unternehmen wir was zusammen oder chillen vorm Fernseher.

Alles eine Frage der Einteilung. Da geht die Leidenschaft am Zocken auch nicht flöten.

Nur nebenbei: Hatte vor über fünf Jahren eine Freundin, die irgendwie "allergisch" auf den PC reagierte. Egal wann - sobald ich nur den Anschein machte, mich vor dem Computer zu sitzen, kam schon irgendein Satz:"Der PC... immer der PC ... *maul*maul*". Ich habe zu der Zeit so gut wie gar kein Spiel gezockt. Da gab's dann nur mal 10-20 Minuten eine Map Wolfenstein ET online. Aber selbst saß sie dann JEDE Woche vor "Frauentausch" und ich _musste_ mitgucken. Habe ich während der Sendung den Laptop aufgemacht, wurde gemault. Solche "Freundinnen" verderben einem gaaaanz schnell die Lust am Hobby "Zocken". Egal, welches Alter man hat! Zum Glück ist jetzt alles normal!!


----------



## Franzl (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

mag sein das man evtl abgestumpft ist oder zu sehr verwöhnt von der super optik ist ... trotzdem bin ich der meinung das es sowas wie inflation gibt in der spieleindustrie ! 
es wird abgeguckt und nachgemacht , das is net mehr heilig ... schaut man sich heutzutage hack'N'slay s an da hat man mit jedem spiel einfach kaum neues sondern es wird von berühmten spielen wie "god of war" abgekupfert..das lässt sich für den größten teil in diesem branche sagen !

weiter gibt es viele solche games die dem kommerz gnadenlos verfallen dank solchen großern publishern wie EA und co.     ... als beispiel Call of Duty .. oder andere spiele wie Need for Speed... und dabei leidet die Qualität meiner Meinung nach stark....

€: ich merk das vor allem bei CoD ... black ops ist derart miss kodiert....es stört unglaublich im MP und von mw2 will ich garnicht erst anfangen...

mag sein das ich mich nicht darauf einlassen kann weil ich meinen pc net ausschöpfe oder abstumpfe , aber meiner meinung nach muss hinter guter optik auch mehr stecken. klar für jmd der nicht schon sehr lange zockt wie lucky+devil ^^ der empfindet das anders ... für mich war half life 2 damals auch der hammer !


----------



## Keleg (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es am Alter liegt.
Counter-Strike, Command and Conquer Red Alert 1, Age of Empires, Battlefield 2, WoW... das war alles noch richtig geil. Ich muss sagen, die neuen Spiele kann man bis auf ein paar ausnahmen in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## DarkMo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

ich denke mal schlicht und einfach: ist das rad erstmal erfunden, wirds schwer es neu zu erfinden ^^ runder als rund is halt schwer.


----------



## EnergyCross (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gar nicht, wann ich für sowas Zeit haben sollte neben Job und Familie...


 

hast du schon recht. ich hock auch nicht jeden tag 6-8 stunden am pc, arbeit und schuleist halt in letzter zeit doch wichtiger geworden 

aber wie -Lucky+Devil- schon so schön gesagt hat, am pc (egal ob office oder zocken) ist man meiner meinung nach mehr gefordert als beim TV gucken. ich find dort verblödet (sorry) man nur noch mehr als am spielen, da man seine hand-augen koordination steigert (meine ausrede bei mutter )

und ein spiel das über 100 stunden spielzeit erfordert macht man auch nicht "schnell mal" , da muss man schon richtig drauf eingehen und sich in die (hoffendlich gute) story einlassen. das spiel geht dann auch mal ein paar monate lang. 

ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich für meine alte PS2 _Champions of Norrath_ (RPG) bekommen hab. war beim ersten durchspielen bestimmt 2 monate dran beschäftigt, abends immer wieder mal 2-3 stunden und am wochenende mal ein wenig mehr


----------



## alexcologne (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Hi,

Spiele auch seit ca. 1993 Computer.
Ich selber kann mit Ballerspielen nichts Anfangen.
Leider wird heute der Action teil bei der Entwickung immer größer und die Art von Spielen die mir zusagen einfach kleiner!
Gute Spiele die mich lange fesseln bzw die ich mir Kaufe werden einfach seltener!

Mir fehlen einfach so geniale Spiele wie z.B Wingcommander 3 und 4. Neben einer Weltraum Action Sim. hatte man dort zubeispiel auch ein Riesen Kino.
SC2 zum Beispiel ist ein Strategie Spiel was seit langem mal wieder eine Storry hat was mit erzählungen unterstütz wurde(Vids).

Freu mich auch auf X4! Und mann muss sagen das z.B X3 Terran Conflict 100 mal besser ist als X1

Aber leider kommen viel zu wenige Titel neben dem Actionbereich raus wie früher.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Eftilon (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Hallo,

warum spielen wir alle nicht mehr Pacman ? (rhetorische frage)

also ich finde nicht das spiele immer schlechter werden sondern das gegenteil, meines errachtens werden die immer besser. Ich bin jetzt 41 jahre alt und ich spiele seit 1985. Zuerst habe ich mein ganzes taschengeld in den automaten gesteckt und seit 1996 auch am PC. Es ist in der natur des menschen zu denken das früher immer alles besser war, Filme, musik, errinerungen, alte freundinnen usw, und somit auch spiele. Natürlich hat man in jungen jahren sehr wenig geld und somit hat man sich seine titel viel sorgfältiger gewählt und sie bis zum erbrechen durchgespielt, und man denkt oft nostalgisch an die alten tage und nächte. Die motivation war hoch und man hatte mehr freizeit um sich die nächte um die ohren zu schlagen, ich sag nur Civ1, Panzergeneral, Age of empires und die andere klassiker eben, angefangen von Phönix, Gosts and Goblins, 1942 etc.. Irgentwie ist der kampfgeist stärker geprägt wenn man noch unter dreissig oder zwanzig ist.

Ferner werden mängel an spielen deutlich überbewertet, angefangen von der grafik, menueführung, handbuch, alle faktoren wierden bis zum detail durchleuchtet, und wehe etwas stimmt nicht. Lange zeit habe ich eigentliche top titel nicht gekauft da ich auch dieser mentalität verfallen war und ich kann sagen ich habe einiges verpasst.

Beispiel: Ich habe letztes jahr nach einigen jahren gaming-abstinenz ganz wertefrei CoD Black Ops gekauft obwohl es irgentwie von vielen seiten zerrissen worden ist, ich habe es mir gekauft um zu schauen ob es wirklich so schlecht ist wie es immer erzählt wird. Mir ist echt nichts negatives an den spiel aufgefallen und ich verstehe nicht warum es ständig mit anderen CoD titel verglichen wird wo es doch eine ganz andere story ist ? Also ich finde es klasse. War MW1 wirklich besser oder nur halt anders ?. Jedenfalls wurde ich durch BO dazu animiert mir einen neuen PC anzuschaffen und mir eine neue sammlung zuzulegen, und ich habe keinen kauf bereut.

Ein anderes thema ist das, wenn man älter wird und einen gescheiten job hat das geld etwas lockerer in die tasche sitzt mehr spiele kauft als ein jugendlicher der die 50€ erstmal zusammensparen muss, somit kauft man sich mehr spiele und entsprechend tut man sich nicht mehr den aufwand ein spiel zig mal durchzuspielen um noch die letzte trophäe zu erobern, man geht halt zum regal und holt sie das andere von der warteschlange, und sobald etwas neues auf den markt kommt holt man sich halt das nächste. Somit ist die langzeitmotivation nicht mehr gegeben.

Und glaubt mir die alten spiele hatten auch ihre bugs aber es hat sich niemand grossartig daran gestört und es hat einem nichts ausgemacht nochmal zu starten, mei das hatte man halt hingenommen, so ist halt software. Es ist wie mit jedem program und mit anderen komplexen produkten auch so das wenn man sie bis ins detail bugfrei machen will die kosten explodieren und es somit das dreifache kosten würde. Ich kanns verstehen.

Mann muss aber auch verstehen das moderne entwickler und publisher kommerziele unternehmen sind die erstmal an ihren profit und überleben interessiert sind. Vor 10-20 jahren konnten entwickler sehr kleine teams parallel arbeiten lassen und öfters neue spiele auf den markt werfen konnten, war eines davon ein flop, war es kein problem, war es top, konnte es alle andere teams finanzieren, heutzutage sind die anforderungen gewachsen. Riesen teams arbeiten jahrelang an einen titel, wird es ein flop dann ist die existenz dieser firma nicht mehr gesichert, wird es ein top, dann wird alles dafür gemacht um das beste rauszuholen um das nächste projekt zu finanzieren, egal wie ärgerlich bezahl DLCs und andere massnahmen sind, mann ist ja nicht gezwungen sie zu kaufen .

So das waren jetzt meine gedanken zum thema 

Schönes Wochenende

Eftilon


----------



## EnergyCross (9. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Eftilon schrieb:


> also ich finde nicht das spiele immer schlechter werden sondern das gegenteil, meines errachtens werden die immer besser. Ich bin jetzt 41 jahre alt und ich spiele seit 1985. Zuerst habe ich mein ganzes taschengeld in den automaten gesteckt und seit 1996 auch am PC. Es ist in der natur des menschen zu denken das früher immer alles besser war, Filme, musik, errinerungen, alte freundinnen usw, und somit auch spiele. Natürlich hat man in jungen jahren sehr wenig geld und somit hat man sich seine titel viel sorgfältiger gewählt und sie bis zum erbrechen durchgespielt, und man denkt oft nostalgisch an die alten tage und nächte. Die motivation war hoch und man hatte mehr freizeit um sich die nächte um die ohren zu schlagen....
> 
> 
> ....Ein anderes thema ist das, wenn man älter wird und einen gescheiten job hat das geld etwas lockerer in die tasche sitzt mehr spiele kauft als ein jugendlicher der die 50€ erstmal zusammensparen muss, somit kauft man sich mehr spiele und entsprechend tut man sich nicht mehr den aufwand ein spiel zig mal durchzuspielen um noch die letzte trophäe zu erobern, man geht halt zum regal und holt sie das andere von der warteschlange, und sobald etwas neues auf den markt kommt holt man sich halt das nächste. Somit ist die langzeitmotivation nicht mehr gegeben.


 

du triffst es mit beiden aussagen genau auf den punkt


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (11. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Eftilon schrieb:


> ....also ich finde nicht das spiele immer schlechter werden sondern das gegenteil, meines errachtens werden die immer besser. ....



Würde ja gerne zwei "Danke" für deine/ihre super Post geben, aber da das leider nicht geht, schreibe ich halt dieses Sätzchen hier! 

​ 
_Wie ich schon geschrieben habe in einer Post hier, aber immer wieder gerne daran denke: _Wie genial wird erst mal dann das Altersheim in 20 bis 30 Jahren. Wir werden da alle einen PC im Zimmer haben und vernetzt gegeneinander zocken, anstatt im Fernsehsessel in die (dumme) Glotze zu gucken. Wahrscheinlich noch mit Gedanken steuern, anstatt mit Maus und Tastatur, was dann meiner Gicht oder Arthritis, die ich vielleicht haben werde, wer weiss, sehr entgegen kommen wird.  

Da tun mir dann schon die Leute leid, die dann nur noch das Hobby "Fernseher" haben, was ja bei den meisten der Fall ist und bei manchen Postern hier der Fall sein wird. 

Gruss Lucky


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

falls ihr mal lust auf ein richtig tolles game (meiner meinung nach) habt kann ich euch Just Cause 2 einfach nur empfehlen. 

hab mir das vor 2 tagen in steam gekauft für 20 euro und es ist wirklich jeden cent wert! 

hab endlich mal wieder ein spiel gefunden, andem ich mal länger als 5 stunden dran bin bis ich es durch hab (momentan 7 stunden gespielt und nichtmal 10% geschafft )
story ist auch richtig cool und allgemein das gameplay einfach nur top  die grafik kann sich auch sehen lassen


----------



## Genis (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



> hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?


Ja,heutzutage müssen die Games nur gute Grafiken besitzen und für jeder mann leicht spielbar sein.


----------



## Oromus (26. Dezember 2011)

So ist die Gesellschaft von heute schnell weg und neu. 

Ich kann mich noch an meine Anfangszeiten vor über 20 Jahren erinnern. Da habe ich Spiele wie Bobby geht allein nach Hause oder Frogs gedaddelt. 

Mit dem ersten PC dann Spiele wie Civilization 1 oder Monkey Island. Die Sprüche aus MI sind heute noch legendär.

Bis heute spiele ich diese Spiele. 

Aber natürlich sind auch ein paar Grafikkracher dabei ala Crysis oder Batman.

Ich spiele aktuell SWToR, da ist auch keine Supergrafik vorhanden, aber ich finde es klasse. Endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Story.


----------



## Watchy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*

Ich hatte früher ein Hauptgame -CS 1.6- und nebenbei halt die BF-Reihe.
Heute hab ich immernoch die selben Games plus ein paar neuere aber nicht viele, weis nicht, irgendwie sind die MPs auch viel kurzlebiger gewurden. Klar BF-BC2 macht mir Spass und ist, bis jetzt, immer wieder schön, jedoch spiele ich viel mehr CS1.6.

Aber ich glaub das liegt auch an der heutigen Zeit und dem allgemeinen Ansichten.
Als bei mir das alles angefangen hat und ich zeitgleich auch mit den LAN anfing war die Community etwas anders.
Wir haben uns zusammen getroffen (auch auf 80-Mannlans), kannten uns irgendwann alle und waren da wegen dem beisammensein und uns zu messen. Später veranstaltete ich selber auch größere Partys hörte ab dem Moment auf, als ich sah, wie Gäste sich verabschiedeten, weil sie keine Chance mehr auf die Preise hatte und demzufolge auch nicht mehr am Turnier teilnehmen möchten.

Das und auch der Grafikwahn beschreibt glaube ich das heutige Denken.

MFG Watchy


----------



## Festplatte (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, die heutigen Spiele sind auch super, z.b. Assassins Creed: Revelations!


----------



## spu7nic (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bin ich zu alt geworden oder hat sich die Spieleindustrie einfach nur verändert ?*



Eftilon schrieb:


> [...] egal wie ärgerlich bezahl DLCs und andere massnahmen sind, mann ist ja nicht gezwungen sie zu kaufen  [...]



Teilweise ist man aber schon ziemlich nah dran. Ich erinnere mich noch an das erste Black Ops DLC - First Strike. Zum Release des DLCs bekam man für jeden gemieteten Black Ops Server, der bei "gameservers.com" angemietet war, je einmal das DLC gratis. Das Lustige daran: Die Server von Black Ops werden ausschließlich vom Anbieter "gameservers.com" betrieben. Sprich jeder Admin hatte das DLC.

Ich gehe, wegen der besonderen Stellung von "gameservers.com" (in Bezug auf Black Ops Server), davon aus, dass die gratis DLCs direkt von Activision/Treyarch kommen. Anfangs mag das wohl noch spendabel klingen. Denkt man aber weiter, dann kann man dahinter eine klare Strategie erkennen. 

Die Server Admins haben alle das DLC und wollen es jetzt natürlich auch ausprobieren. Also spielen sie es auf ihre Server auf. Da alle die alten Maps schon kennen, laufen in den ersten Tagen erstmal die neuen Maps. Jeder der das Mappack nicht hat, kann nicht joinen und desshalb auch nicht spielen. Auf Mixed Server kommt man zwar drauf, aber wird gekickt, sobald eine der neuen Maps in der Rotation dran kommt. Die anderen Spieler werden praktisch dazu gezwungen sich das DLC zu kaufen um wirklich Störungsfrei spielen zu können.

Ich selbst habe auch Black Ops und ich weiß das es "damals" natürlich nicht so schlimm war. Aber so oder so ähnlich haben sich das die Leute bei Activision/Treyarch bestimmt ausgedacht, um noch mehr Geld scheffeln zu können.

//Sollte ich mich geirrt haben und hier nur Müll stehen. Entschuldige ich mich natürlich bei euch. ;D


----------

